# My latest rod work



## USMCPayne (Nov 1, 2010)

Dad's Christmas present, finally finished, 2 more rods in the works. Let me know your thoughts.

CRB Blank 8-12lb inshore spinning rod.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Very nice and allot of tedious work..!!


----------



## sharkrider (Dec 14, 2009)

*Rod*

Very nice---love the detail. Really hate to take it out and take a chance of scratching it. Is there anyway to put a shark in the wrap?


Thanks mark


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Your dad ought to love it. Beautiful design. I would hang it on my wall.


----------



## tom wicker (Oct 16, 2007)

nice clean wrap, great job


----------



## user207 (Oct 1, 2007)

Very, Very nice. How long did that one take?


----------

